# Large rocking horse plans?



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Does anyone have a site w/ plans for a larger rocking horse? I bought the plans for the palomino rocking horse , but its tiny. My son is almost 2 yrs old, looking for something a bit larger.


----------



## fatandy2003 (Apr 4, 2012)

Woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021238/25812/merrilegs-rocking-horse-plan.aspx

Full-sized plans, easy to follow.

My 18 month old is still a little small to fit on this by herself and I have had a group of teens at the house that were messing around on it and it held up great. So I think this would be great for your 2 yr old to grow up with.


----------

